# Airbag Weight Sensor Issue



## GeorgiaTechFrontier (Apr 17, 2006)

When my wife is riding shotgun in her Altima (when I'm driving), frequently the passenger airbag light comes on above the radio to indicate that passenger airbag is off. I know that the airbag is connected to a weight sensor that is triggered around 60 lbs. If there is weight on the seat less than 60 lbs, like a child, then the airbag won't be armed. However, its a little unsettling for her to know that her airbag isn't on when she is in the seat. She does tend to sit with her legs crossed, so my best guess is that she is only partially on the sensor, but has anyone else experienced this. It doesn't happen 100% of the time, but it does enough to make us wonder if the sensor is faulty, or if it is just undersized for the way she sits.

Thanks!


----------



## Quadrider (Sep 14, 2008)

I notice if my daughter sits with her weight more towards the front of the seat, the light comes on. Sensor must be located towards the rear of the seat.


----------



## gigascott (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, I have experienced the same thing with my wife. I have talked to several people at the dealership about the weight the sensor is set to and I got several different answers. The main tech there said it was set to around 85 lbs. My wife weighs around 110 lbs. it she sets it off. I suspect there is something wrong with the sensor or the sensor just isn't placed in a location to get an accurate reading. 

-gigascott


----------



## Quadrider (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm an heavy equipment mechanic and we have some new forklifts that the sensor is in the back-center of the seat & and if smaller operators are turned around driving backwards, the machine thinks their is no operator in the seat and automatically puts the tranny in nuetral.


----------



## Quadrider (Sep 14, 2008)

Their isn't anything wrong with the sensor. It is placed for "proper" occupant placement. Just like how crash test dummies are placed. Maybe if the auto manufacturers realized that we are not crash test dummies and need to move around in the seat alittle after sitting for a while, these issues wouldn't happen.


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

I would say something is wrong with the sensor.
My wife used to drive with her purse (less than 5lbs) on the passenger seat of our 2008 Altima. The passenger airbag light used to go on and off on her.
She moved her purse to the passenger floor and it stopped.
I figure, the only reason why the sensor is there, is to reduce insurance costs in case of an airbag deployed type of accident with just the driver in the car.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

there's now a recall for this. Call your dealership.


----------

